

There are currently two 8-year old children with 3 parents each - ca98am79
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn712-gm-babies.html

======
LogicHoleFlaw
The headline is a bit sensationalist. We're talking about mitochondrial DNA
coming from a cytoplasm donor. This is not the nuclear DNA generally
associated with the idea of parenthood.

~~~
falsestprophet
Still, it is technically accurate. Few things are more satisfying the being
sensationalist and technically accurate at the same time.

